# Looking for someone in Burma!



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

A childhood friend who've studied in Henry Park Primary Sch (Singapore). Name is HLA!! Father was a lecturer in one of Singapore's top polytechnics. If you are her or you know HLA, please contact me asap!!!!

Am keeping the family name confidential so I know the person isn't a "fake" (I can recognise her too I think after all these years!)



Copy my sig and dominate the world! lol


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*looking*



myqute said:


> A childhood friend who've studied in Henry Park Primary Sch (Singapore). Name is HLA!! Father was a lecturer in one of Singapore's top polytechnics. If you are her or you know HLA, please contact me asap!!!!
> 
> Am keeping the family name confidential so I know the person isn't a "fake" (I can recognise her too I think after all these years!)
> 
> ...


 Hello,if you go to Thaivisa,there is a thread running on disaster relief where-in are contacts actualy in Burma.I can only wish you the best of luck with the total confusion that exists there at this time,but with a little more information , one of them may be able to assist in your endeavors.Colin


----------



## Steve-W (Jun 13, 2008)

Good look in your search


----------



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve-W said:


> Good look in your search





oddball said:


> Hello,if you go to Thaivisa,there is a thread running on disaster relief where-in are contacts actualy in Burma.I can only wish you the best of luck with the total confusion that exists there at this time,but with a little more information , one of them may be able to assist in your endeavors.Colin


Thank you so much Colin and Steve! I don't know if I can locate Hla. May be they're in another part of the world but Thaivisa seems like a probable place if she's into activism. I remember Hla as a very helpful and intelligent girl. And now I just want to know how she is...been consantly thinking of her all these years.

Will update you on this!


----------

